# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > مبتدی: user و password در phpmyadmin پیش فرض wampserver

## nini

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من wamp را نصب کردم و برای استفاده از دیتابیس phpmyadmin را اجرا کردم ولی صفحه ای ظاهر می شود که user و password می خواهد. می خواستم اگه ممکنه راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## farazsahebdel

باید تو یوزر = root
و پسورد هیچی وارد نکنید و گو رو بزنید

----------


## nini

ممنون از راهنمایی تون . تونستم وارد بشم.

----------


## farazsahebdel

خواهش می کنم.  :چشمک:

----------


## asdasd123123

واسه من وارد نمیشه و ارور 2002 میده و میگه نمیشه وارد mysql شید. کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

> واسه من وارد نمیشه و ارور 2002 میده و میگه نمیشه وارد mysql شید. کسی میدونه مشکل از کجاست؟


موقعی که wamp رو اجر هست روی آیکونش کلیک کنید و از قسمت Mysql  گزینه my.ini رو انتخاب کنید. با انتخاب این گزینه فایل مربوطه در notepad باز مشه حالا خط زیر رو درش چیدا کنید و بصورت زیر تغییر بدید
socket = /tmp/mysql.sock
بصورت زیر تغییر بدید
socket = c:/tmp/mysql.sock

نرم افزار wamp رو یکبار restart کنید

----------


## asdasd123123

متاسفانه جواب نداد.
127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin:
Username: root
Go -> #2002 cannot log in to the mysql server

----------


## asdasd123123

Mysql.log:
Failed to reset IPV6_V6ONLY flag (error 10042)
Server will listen to IPv6 addresses only.

----------


## asdasd123123

وقتی mysql.exe رو اجرا می کنم این خطا رو میده:
ERROR 2003 (HY000):
cant connect to mysql server on 'localhost' (10061)

----------


## asdasd123123

چند تا راه حل تو اینترنت بود که هیچ کدوم جواب نداد:
- آیکن wamp سبز است و اسکریپت php اجرا میشود
- در فایل phpmyadmin4.0.4/config.inc.php
عبارت localhost رو به 127.0.0.1 تغییر دادم ولی فایده نداشت
- هیچ فایل my.cnf یا my.ini اضافه ای غیر از مال خود wamp وجود نداره

----------


## asdasd123123

PHP 5.4.16
MySQL 5.6.12
Apache 2.4.4
Wamp 2.4
WinXP SP3 x86

----------


## مهرداد سیف زاده

این روش رو هم امتحان کردی؟
http://stackoverflow.com/a/7721326

----------


## asdasd123123

اولین جواب رو که نفهمیدم،
فایروال خاموشه، وقتی از سرویس mysql رو start می کنم وقتی wamp روشنه ارور میده. ولی خاموشه start میشه ولی مشکل حل نمیشه در ضمن wamp هم سبز نمیشه نارنجی میمونه.

----------


## H:Shojaei

سلام
خوب حتما که نباید wamp استفاده کنید xampp یا Easyphp استفاده کنید اینطور خطاها ندارن...

----------


## mahdijalili

> موقعی که wamp رو اجر هست روی آیکونش کلیک کنید و از قسمت Mysql  گزینه my.ini رو انتخاب کنید. با انتخاب این گزینه فایل مربوطه در notepad باز مشه حالا خط زیر رو درش چیدا کنید و بصورت زیر تغییر بدید
> socket = /tmp/mysql.sock
> بصورت زیر تغییر بدید
> socket = c:/tmp/mysql.sock
> 
> نرم افزار wamp رو یکبار restart کنید


تو این سایت ثبت نام کردم که فقط از شما بابت این راهنمایی خوبتون تشکر کنم ممنون

----------

